# alchimia



## Mymlan

I would like to get som help with the translating of the following phrase. It's especially the word "alchimia" that gives me troubles. I would like to find another translation of this word than "alchemy".
"Marianna si chiede per quale infausta alchimia i pensieri di Innocenza la raggiungano chiari e limpidi come se li potesse udire."


----------



## Benzene

Hi *Mymlan!*

Welcome to the WRF!

My suggestion is as follows:

"Marianna asks herself for what inauspicious stratagem [artifice, mystery] Innocenza's thoughts reach her limpid and sharp ones as if she [Marianna] could hear them".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## VolaVer

Mymlan said:


> I would like to get som help with the translating of the following phrase. It's especially the word "alchimia" that gives me troubles. I would like to find another translation of this word than "alchemy".
> "Marianna si chiede per quale infausta alchimia i pensieri di Innocenza la raggiungano chiari e limpidi come se li potesse udire."


"Marianna wonders through which ominous magic Innocenza's thoughts reach her crystal clear, as if she could hear them."


----------



## baldpate

I'd suggest "... by what black art ..."


----------



## VolaVer

baldpate said:


> I'd suggest "... by what black art ..."


Very nice baldpate!

Especially for "*by*"- it was on the tip of my tongue and could only say "through".


----------



## Mymlan

Thank you for all the suggestions!


----------



## parrigon

Ciao
come tradurreste "alchimie" nella seguente frase: ..quali strani alchimie avrebbero potuto agire...
Il contesto e' quello della trasformazione dal latte al formaggio e le alchimie sarebbero le muffe che rendono un formaggio speciale.
grazie


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
tu cosa proponi?


----------



## parrigon

....Which strange chemistries could have transformed......
Ma vorrei dare ad alchimie un senso piu' magico, come se stessi raccontando una favola.


----------



## ohbice

Alchemy?


----------



## Mary49

"Alchemies"  oppure "wizardries".


----------



## parrigon

Chemistry quindi non si addice proprio?


----------



## Mary49

Per me no, soprattutto se, come dici, vuoi dare un alone "magico" al termine.


----------



## parrigon

Si hai ragione. Alchemies suona meglio.
E strange è corretto con alchemies?


----------



## Mary49

parrigon said:


> E strange è corretto con alchemies?


Per me sì. Sarei curiosa di vedere la frase originale completa, però.


----------



## parrigon

Mario si era sempre chiesto quali strani alchimie avrebbero potuto agire per rendere quel latte capace di trasformarsi in formaggio.
Mario wondered which strange alchemies could have transformed that milk in cheese.


----------



## Mary49

Grazie; io avrei usato "what" al posto di "which".


----------



## parrigon

What alchemies? Ma non mi suona bene, o sbaglio? Alchemie è plurale.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

parrigon said:


> What alchemies? Ma non mi suona bene, o sbaglio? Alchemie è plurale.


Quindi? Secondo te non si può dire "what cars" perchè cars è plurale?


----------



## parrigon

Hai perfettamente ragione. Era solo che mi suonava male. Quindi sarebbe più corretto dire what alchemies? 
Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io lo lascerei al singolare, what alchem*y* (con la Y) oppure userei un'altro termine.


----------



## parrigon

What alchemy mi piace. Mi sembra che sia il termine più adatto rispetto a chemistry.
Grazie


----------



## Benzene

parrigon said:


> What alchemy mi piace. Mi sembra che sia il termine più adatto rispetto a chemistry.
> Grazie


_Ciao parrigon!

Non vedo molto attinente l'uso di "alchimia" all'argomento in discussione poichè è il *precursore medievale della chimica*, che si occupa*va* della trasmutazione della materia, in particolare dei tentativi di convertire i metalli comuni, quali piombo, ferro in oro [pietra filosofale] o di trovare un elisir universale per il prolungamento della vita dell'uomo.

Solo a titolo informativo cito l'etimologia di "alchimia", dall’arabo (ṣan’a) al-kīmiyā’ "(arte della) pietra filosofale". *[Fonte: Treccani]*

Pertanto suggerisco "...what seemingly magical processes could...".

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## parrigon

buonasera benzene
grazie mille per il tuo commento. Nel mio contesto (trasformazione del latte in formaggio) in effetti c'e' una trasmutazione della materia da liquida a solida, immaginandolo come qualcosa di "magico", per questo pensavo che Alchemy potesse in qualche modo dare questa sensazione.
I contesto e': Mario si era sempre chiesto quali strani alchimie avrebbero potuto agire per rendere quel latte capace di trasformarsi in formaggio.
La traduzione sarebbe stata : Mario wondered what strange alchemy could have transformed that milk in cheese.
Quindi secondo te andrebbe riscritta in questo modo : Mario wondered *what seemingly magical process could* have transformed that milk in cheese.


----------



## theartichoke

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io lo lascerei al singolare, what alchem*y* (con la Y) oppure userei un'altro termine.



I'm with you on this: "...what strange alchemy..." works perfectly in the context of cheesemaking. 



parrigon said:


> La traduzione sarebbe stata : Mario wondered what strange alchemy could have transformed that milk in cheese.



Note that in English something transforms _into_ something else, not _in_.


----------



## rrose17

Just as another suggestion that sounds better to me, but could just be a stylistic choice
_Mario wondered by what strange alchemy could that milk have been transformed into cheese._


----------



## Benzene

parrigon said:


> buonasera benzene
> grazie mille per il tuo commento. Nel mio contesto (trasformazione del latte in formaggio) in effetti c'e' una trasmutazione della materia da liquida a solida, immaginandolo come qualcosa di "magico", per questo pensavo che Alchemy potesse in qualche modo dare questa sensazione.
> I contesto e': Mario si era sempre chiesto quali strani alchimie avrebbero potuto agire per rendere quel latte capace di trasformarsi in formaggio.
> La traduzione sarebbe stata : Mario wondered what strange alchemy could have transformed that milk in cheese.
> Quindi secondo te andrebbe riscritta in questo modo : Mario wondered *what seemingly magical process could* have transformed that milk in cheese.


_Nel tuo post #9 hai scritto "Ma vorrei dare ad alchimie un senso piu' magico, come se stessi raccontando una favola." La mia proposta mi sembra sufficientemente buona in quanto ho usato l'aggettivo "magic" e "seemingly".  Personalmente non usere "alchimia" perchè il vocabolo talvolta ha una connotazione negativa, infatti abbondante è la saggistica relativa ai sottili confini che esistono fra *magia, alchimia e satanismo.*
Quindi secondo me la frase andrebbe riscritta in questo modo: *Mario wondered what seemingly magical process could have transformed milk into cheese.*
Il distinguo risiede nell'espressione "processi apparentemente magici" in contapposizione al  fondamento scientifico che si chiama "coagulazione delle proteine del latte". Ecco giustificato l'avverbio "apparentemente".

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## theartichoke

Benzene said:


> _Nel tuo post #9 hai scritto "Ma vorrei dare ad alchimie un senso piu' magico, come se stessi raccontando una favola." La mia proposta mi sembra sufficientemente buona in quanto ho usato l'aggettivo "magic" e "seemingly". Personalmente non usere "alchimia" perchè il vocabolo talvolta ha una connotazione negativa, infatti abbondante è la saggistica relativa ai sottili confini che esistono fra *magia, alchimia e satanismo.*_



I can't speak for _alchimia_, but _alchemy_ in English is a word that's frequently in culinary contexts for processes like fermentation, with nothing but the positive connotations of turning something ordinary (milk, grapes, flour and water) into something extraordinary. That said, it's so common that it might _not_ convey any sense of magic or fairy tales, if that's what parrigon is after. So I'm not opposed to your "seemingly magical process," Benzene. It all depends whether parrigon wants a sentence that could have come out of a regular cheese-making blog, or something that goes a step beyond.


----------



## parrigon

theartichoke said:


> I can't speak for _alchimia_, but _alchemy_ in English is a word that's frequently in culinary contexts for processes like fermentation, with nothing but the positive connotations of turning something ordinary (milk, grapes, flour and water) into something extraordinary. That said, it's so common that it might _not_ convey any sense of magic or fairy tales, if that's what parrigon is after. So I'm not opposed to your "seemingly magical process," Benzene. It all depends whether parrigon wants a sentence that could have come out of a regular cheese-making blog, or something that goes a step beyond.


Prima di tutto grazie ad entrambi Benzene e theartichoke per il vostro contributo. Adesso tocca solo a me decidere. I vostri pareri sono ugualmente validi. Grazie mille ancora. Ci dormo sopra stanotte e poi domani mattina valutero'.
Buona serata


----------



## Passante

Benzene said:


> _Nel tuo post #9 hai scritto "Ma vorrei dare ad alchimie un senso piu' magico, come se stessi raccontando una favola." La mia proposta mi sembra sufficientemente buona in quanto ho usato l'aggettivo "magic" e "seemingly".  Personalmente non usere "alchimia" perchè il vocabolo talvolta ha una connotazione negativa, infatti abbondante è la saggistica relativa ai sottili confini che esistono fra *magia, alchimia e satanismo.*
> Quindi secondo me la frase andrebbe riscritta in questo modo: *Mario wondered what seemingly magical process could have transformed milk into cheese.*
> Il distinguo risiede nell'espressione "processi apparentemente magici" in contapposizione al  fondamento scientifico che si chiama "coagulazione delle proteine del latte". Ecco giustificato l'avverbio "apparentemente".
> 
> Bye,
> *Benzene*_


Mah a me sembrava particolarmente azzeccato alchimia, enfatizza un alone di stupore che se invece dicessi 'oh che magico procedimento...' renderebbe il tutto banale. Mentre proprio perché l'alchimia ricercava una cosa impossibile, mi da l'idea propria dello sbalordimento entusiastico provato dal protagonista nel vedere la trasformazione. Non vedo note negative nel caso del testo proposto. 
Anche con amore accosterei alchimia... Chissà mai quale alchimia fa innamorare di una persona piuttosto che dell'altra... 
Ovviamente è solo la mia opinione.


----------



## parrigon

Alla fine scelgo Alchimia. Credo che nel contesto della storia possa stare meglio.
Concordo con Passante, grazie del tuo pensiero.


----------

